# The Android Phone Thread



## USER55905

*thanks bcc*

great list of apps. i'm using a gphone, the original version with the flip keyboard. i use google docs for spreadsheets to keep track of the finances of the job i'm currently on and was wondering, angus, if you could explain more about how you interface google docs.

i can really only access through my browser on the phone and was wondering if its timecard or mobile excel that does this for you.

at any rate, having a google account is what makes the g-phone great, as with the aforementioned documents, it is easy to share elaborate spreadsheets and taking pictures on the jobsite to share in a picassa web album is nice, also. the integration of gmail which i have used for years and the gphone is seemless.

i bought my truck, and just bought my weatherguard toolbox with the *craigsphone*. app.

everyone i know uses an iphone. they're fine, i just have a fundamental beef with proprietary systems.

great thread, everyone, thanks !
tom


----------



## angus242

I agree, Advanced Task Killer is a good one! 

A few others:

Timeriffic: Will allow you to change the power settings automatically. Eg, I have my phone go into airplane mode at night and wake up fully in the AM.

WaveSecure: Free if downloaded by 1/31. Can lock phone down, back up data and be activated remotely in case of phone being lost or stolen.

PdaNet Free: Allows you to tether your phone via USB without having to root it.

Google Voice: If you have an Android phone, you should really consider signing up for this. My Sprint package is all included with the exception of landline calls M-F, 7AM-7PM. During those times, I can make calls using Google Voice that will NOT count against my 1500 minutes. Furthermore, if you have a home phone, cell phone and work phone, this can allow you to simplify giving out all the different numbers. I won't get into how it all works but know if you have Android, you can use the app to make calls and not use your minutes!


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

angus242 said:


> I agree, Advanced Task Killer is a good one!
> 
> A few others:
> 
> Timeriffic: Will allow you to change the power settings automatically. Eg, I have my phone go into airplane mode at night and wake up fully in the AM.
> 
> WaveSecure: Free if downloaded by 1/31. Can lock phone down, back up data and be activated remotely in case of phone being lost or stolen.
> 
> PdaNet Free: Allows you to tether your phone via USB without having to root it.
> 
> Google Voice: If you have an Android phone, you should really consider signing up for this. My Sprint package is all included with the exception of landline calls M-F, 7AM-7PM. During those times, I can make calls using Google Voice that will NOT count against my 1500 minutes. Furthermore, if you have a home phone, cell phone and work phone, this can allow you to simplify giving out all the different numbers. I won't get into how it all works but know if you have Android, you can use the app to make calls and not use your minutes!


 
Angus is that google voice a VOIP service? I have seen it on my phone but didnt know what it was for?


----------



## angus242

BCConstruction said:


> Angus is that google voice a VOIP service? I have seen it on my phone but didnt know what it was for?


You need to sign up first. 
Check this as it will explain faster what it is than I can on here. Some pretty cool stuff!

http://www.google.com/googlevoice/about.html


----------



## FremontREO

OK sorry guys but I'm not phone savvy:whistling
I got a Droid 2 weeks ago and trashed my old "hockey puck" phone and man this is a killer for me but I think I have most of the important stuff figured out except for 1 thing:
How in the heck do you not hang up on someone when you are: on the phone and someone else calls and I switch over and answer the incoming call and when I try to switch back to the original call I hang up on them everytime...
Its like call waiting doesn't work or do I have to have an app uploaded for that?
I was going to take it back to the phone provider to have them help me but its a 50 mile drive. Any suggestions appreciated.


----------



## tyler durden

Everyone is trying to take down the iphone. It is too late. The developers are on the iphone bandwagon and the consumers will follow.
Apple has guys and kids making software apps for free right and left and a rock solid way to distribute them.

I am watching guys drop like flys and switch to the iphone. I hope one company will compete in the long run but it don't look good for them now, but that is what they get producing crap after crap phone. I think a new phone comes out like everyday.


----------



## angus242

FremontREO said:


> OK sorry guys but I'm not phone savvy:whistling
> I got a Droid 2 weeks ago and trashed my old "hockey puck" phone and man this is a killer for me but I think I have most of the important stuff figured out except for 1 thing:
> How in the heck do you not hang up on someone when you are: on the phone and someone else calls and I switch over and answer the incoming call and when I try to switch back to the original call I hang up on them everytime...
> Its like call waiting doesn't work or do I have to have an app uploaded for that?
> I was going to take it back to the phone provider to have them help me but its a 50 mile drive. Any suggestions appreciated.


Check your user manual. While all Android phones, they can be a bit different from one manufacturer to another.




tyler durden said:


> Everyone is trying to take down the iphone. It is too late. The developers are on the iphone bandwagon and the consumers will follow.
> Apple has guys and kids making software apps for free right and left and a rock solid way to distribute them.
> 
> I am watching guys drop like flys and switch to the iphone. I hope one company will compete in the long run but it don't look good for them now, but that is what they get producing crap after crap phone. I think a new phone comes out like everyday.


So what Android app are you recommending?


----------



## ChainsawCharlie

iClone?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

tyler durden said:


> Everyone is trying to take down the iphone. It is too late. The developers are on the iphone bandwagon and the consumers will follow.
> Apple has guys and kids making software apps for free right and left and a rock solid way to distribute them.
> 
> I am watching guys drop like flys and switch to the iphone. I hope one company will compete in the long run but it don't look good for them now, but that is what they get producing crap after crap phone. I think a new phone comes out like everyday.


 
Perhaps you should look up the facts of the iphone vs android debate. 

For one they are targeted at totally different people.
The Android platform is open source. meaning any one end everyone can program for it. This is a major issue concerning Apple products that are all locked down for the start. The only way to even get the iphone to be able to do half what the Android platform can do is to jailbreak it. Not an option for 95% of users. The Android platform can also run multiple applications at once which all smart phones should do. I sometimes have 4 running. You can only have the one with the iphone unless of course you hack it. I may be listening to Pandora whilst browsing the net with my gps running and looking for information on line. Not possible with iphone. I also find more Android users to be tech savvy. Reason being like i said they are designed for different people. The android is more of a geek tool instead of a fashion item. The iphone is form over function and the android platform is the opposite. Like Tom said, a lot of people have issues with Apple and there proprietary systems. People want choice when it comes to a phone and android have given us this. This is why Windows OS has such a much larger user base than Apple OS. If they allowed more people to use the OS on different PC's then perhaps they would sell many more.
The iphone is also known as a social tool. Meaning that most people use it for things like facebook, twitter and messaging. Clearly the Android can also do this but much much much more. 

Well i could go on all day about how locked down the iphone is and how gay they can be about 3rd party apps but thats a whole different thread. But it wont be very long before android will be the number one selling type of phone even ahead of the blackberry.

If you want a proper smart phone then really the only choice is Android. But both have there place and both are great for what they were designed to do.


----------



## Mike Finley

Two things you should never under estimate -

#1 Your wife is always right. If you don't know it yet, you're still a newly wed.

#2 Never under estimate google. Never, never, ever underestimate google.

#3 Never under estimate the power of Apple as a company to figure out a way to hamstring itself and fail to increase market share. They are famous for it. Jobs likens Apple to art work not commerce. How else can Apple have the best computer, best opperating system on the market (just ask them or their users) and still be nothing more than a pimple on the computer market share after all these years???????

The smart phone is all about the apps. Apple hasn't figured this out yet. They already are in denial that market share battle with smart phones will be won by the software now, not the hardware.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Mike Finley said:


> Two things you should never under estimate -
> 
> #1 Your wife is always right. If you don't know it yet, you're still a newly wed.
> 
> #2 Never under estimate google. Never, never, ever underestimate google.
> 
> #3 Never under estimate the power of Apple as a company to figure out a way to hamstring itself and fail to increase market share. They are famous for it. Jobs likens Apple to art work not commerce. How else can Apple have the best computer, best opperating system on the market (just ask them or their users) and still be nothing more than a pimple on the computer market share after all these years???????
> 
> The smart phone is all about the apps. Apple hasn't figured this out yet. They already are in denial that market share battle with smart phones will be won by the software now, not the hardware.


 

Lol took me a year or 2 to figure that. My bro in law always said don't bother arguing just do what she says. I Learnd the hard way lol

Mike im impressed we agree on a whole thread :thumbup:


----------



## redbird

Those sure are some sweet apps for the Android! When my contract is up on my WM phone I will make the switch to this platform.:clap:


----------



## fez-head

Inner10 said:


> I tried one out and wasn't impressed, didn't like the touchscreen nav.
> 
> I went through the Treo 600, Treo 650, Treo 700, UT Starcomm 6700, then got a blackberry and never looked back.
> 
> Thoes that love the Droids and Iphones never used a Blackberry. :thumbsup:
> 
> I admit they have unreal "cool" factor.:notworthy


I have 4 BB's Curves for my men and am switched my own BB over to the Droid Moment today. The BB keyboard and roller ball and I do not get along.


----------



## Mike Finley

Jesse Kirchhoff said:


> The BB keyboard and roller ball and I do not get along.


I can understand that.



redbird said:


> Those sure are some sweet apps for the Android! When my contract is up on my WM phone I will make the switch to this platform.:clap:


Some aps have value, most don't. The ones that do you'll really appreciate, the rest you down load and either delete them the same day or they sit on your phone for 6 months and you eventually delete them then.

Using your phone as a level or a metal detector? Um... not really something you're going to really use. Your phone isn't going to replace your levels on the job site.

Pandora I've downloaded 3 different times and really can't stand the thing, extremely slow and spotty or lagging in reality. Other people rate it highly, I've found reality to be it pretty much sucks.

Savvy shopper thing - 90% of the time it won't recognize a bar code and the rest of the time the answer will be to buy it on Amazon.

I'd have to say Google maps on a smart phone is probably the killer ap.


----------



## redbird

I actually use Pandora on my Treo Pro with no problems at all. I love it. 

I agree that I would have no use for an application for a level. That looks like a toy to me


----------



## texastutt

Mike Finley said:


> #2 Never under estimate google. Never, never, ever underestimate google.


:thumbup:

Yes, They are planing to take over the world. I've switched my e-mail to g-mail, no smart phone yet. I'm waiting to see the fight is still early people have just started jousting with RIM (blackberry)


----------



## Mike Finley

redbird said:


> I actually use Pandora on my Treo Pro with no problems at all. I love it.
> 
> I agree that I would have no use for an application for a level. That looks like a toy to me


 
It's wierd for me, I've had it on my BB and the Android and both of them it was buggy, - take forever to run, acting like a hung up computer, would pause itself in the middle of songs acting like it was buffering them. I thought it was the BB, but it did the same thing months later when I got the android and loaded it on there.


----------



## Mike Finley

What is with no flash being available for the Android system? When I hit a website with flash the phone says you need to down load it, click here, then it gives you an error saying no flash is available for this operating system?


----------



## angus242

Mike Finley said:


> What is with no flash being available for the Android system? When I hit a website with flash the phone says you need to down load it, click here, then it gives you an error saying no flash is available for this operating system?



Try the Dolphin browser? I don't have that issue.


----------



## ChainsawCharlie

Android is coming to AT&T. I wonder if it will handle 3G? The Nexus phone can be had for AT&T, but AT&'s 3g is not supported, according to google.


----------



## angus242

mshoward said:


> Does anyone know of a good construction calculator app? I'm getting the EVO in a couple weeks, and I would love to have 1 (since that beast of a phone is as big as my construction calc, it should have 1)



I don't use one but check these out:
http://www.polyclefsoftware.com/apps.php


----------



## ApgarNJ

would it be bad to get a droid if I have a macbook pro laptop as my main computer? i rarely use windows anymore. only for the business software on the old D ell desktop.


----------



## angus242

ApgarNJ said:


> would it be bad to get a droid if I have a macbook pro laptop as my main computer? i rarely use windows anymore. only for the business software on the old D ell desktop.


I don't see why. I have no reason to connect my phone to my computer.

Maybe more of an issue whether or not you use other Google products. When you update contacts, mail or the calendar on the puter, they get updated on the phone OTA and vice-versa.


----------



## Greg Di

I second that thought. There is no reason to ever connect your android to a computer. Everything is OTA. I run mac and win and have never conected to a computer once. I just had to douche out the phone with a reset and within a minute of restarting it was completely reconfig'd ota.


----------



## AustinDB

angus242 said:


> I don't see why. I have no reason to connect my phone to my computer.
> 
> Maybe more of an issue whether or not you use other Google products. When you update contacts, mail or the calendar on the puter, they get updated on the phone OTA and vice-versa.


I'm up w/ google apps and never go through the phone (connecting to PC and SYNC) to sync-the data is the 'cloud' and changes show up quickly.


----------



## mshoward

The Android software is Linux based, not Windows or Mac. Not sure how this effects syncing. I use gmail for contacts and google calender, and it works great.


----------



## bconley

Andriod 2.1 is now available for Sprint HTC Hero Sprint


----------



## angus242

bconley said:


> Andriod 2.1 is now available for Sprint HTC Hero Sprint



Have you updated yet?


----------



## bconley

No the HTC Sync is taking forever to download 1.5 hr left to go, going to have to wait till tomorrow. Did you notice much difference with your 2.1?


----------



## angus242

Some. But I haven't played around too much.

There's lots of "pretty" updates. The icons and colors have really brightened. On the AMOLED screen, it's pretty amazing. I have noticed a _much _better battery life. 

I don't use the GPS so no clue about that.

I hear the bluetooth have been updated. I'll check on that tomorrow when I connected to my truck stereo.

I noticed the touchscreen keyboard is _a lot_ more accurate.

Basically, it's way more polished than version 1.5


----------



## ApgarNJ

well. i've had the same phone for 4 years, lol. non smart phone but a very rugged one. i am not sure I can have this droid and have it hold up for 2 years on jobsites. depend what kind of strong case i can get for it. in a way i almost don't want to have too much info while at work. my current phone is the original Gz0ne mil. spec. phone.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

ApgarNJ said:


> well. i've had the same phone for 4 years, lol. non smart phone but a very rugged one. i am not sure I can have this droid and have it hold up for 2 years on jobsites. depend what kind of strong case i can get for it. in a way i almost don't want to have too much info while at work. my current phone is the original Gz0ne mil. spec. phone.


 
ApgarNJ 4 years old. you have one of these then :thumbsup:


----------



## A W Smith

72chevy4x4 said:


> anyone have info on the Incredible yet? being released later this week and considering one.
> 
> for you guys on Verizon, does the regular data plan allow access to your Outlook account so that you can get to the tasks/contacts/calendar features?


Got mine the Friday it was released, My first smart phone. At this point it's mostly a geek toy for me. Still perplexed by the fact it wont play facebook videos. Nor will it upload videos directly to facebook as my old chocolate would do. Have to upload to my comp, l then transfer to facebook. the HTC incredible plays youtube videos ok. I love the phone. Downloaded a few free apps. Put a bluetooth in a free usb port on my computer and can now transfer all kinds of stuff from my incredible to my computer without plugging anything in. (as long as I'm within 35 feet). 

Downloaded the 20 something page pdf user manual and read it to see what it can and cant do. And I can view the contracts I sent to my clients in the droid pdf viewer. Did I say I love this phone? 

the touch screen takes getting used to. The most difficult thing to do? Ironically, make phone calls. You can make a whole bunch of unintentional phone calls just trying to scroll down the contact list if you're heavy handed. And id rather not have they keypad come up when trying to make a contact phone call. 

Also confused as to why it added every facebook friend with a phone number to my phone contact list. Didn't want that and don't know how to to undo it. 

It also takes me longer to answer phone calls because the phone is larger than my chocolate and takes longer to extract from my front pants pocket. A belt clip will destroy any phone in the work environments I put myself in. 

Anybody use the voice navigation? I dont have one of them mother in laws on the dashboard thingies, I always printed out a google map with a clients contact info in the notes, then write estimate data on the back of the sheet to take home and do a quote. Is ther much lag in the voice navigation? I may try it.

Took a while to set up my domain e-mail, Didn't know that i had to set it up as IMAP and not POP, Then saw that I couldn't set it up to leave mail on my server if i deleted the mail off my phone. It worked in POP but wouldn't send mail with attachments.


----------



## angus242

A W Smith said:


> Still perplexed by the fact it wont play facebook videos.


Have you tried the Dolphin browser?

The Android FB app kinda sucks.


----------



## A W Smith

angus242 said:


> Have you tried the Dolphin browser?
> 
> The Android FB app kinda sucks.


ok im seeing two of them available. dolphin browser HD and just dolphin browser, Which one for the incredible?


----------



## mshoward

Dolphin HD is the newer one. It will give you pinch to zoom, and a couple other features that Dolphin won't have. It will run well on the Incredible.


----------



## A W Smith

nope still wont play facebook videos., same error as default browser.


----------



## mshoward

I'm guessing the FB videos are Flash. Flash Lite will play some videos, and thats whats on Android 2.1. You may have to wait for Froyo (Android 2.2) to come out. It will have full Flash 10.1 support, and should play all flash videos and games. All of that being said, I currently have a slow as molasses Blackberry that won't really play any video, so I have not tried FB video on a phone at all.


----------



## mshoward

I got my EVO 4G this morning! I'm now a proud member of Android Nation!


----------



## angus242

mshoward said:


> I got my EVO 4G this morning! I'm now a proud member of Android Nation!


Do tell.....is it really _that _awesome? I want one so badly....


----------



## ApgarNJ

I am waiting to see when the new Droid from motorola come out, if it's better than the HTC incredible droid phone.. supposedly they added a lot of new features and i like the real keyboard over a screen one.


----------



## Teoli

*Android-more than a phone*

And here I thought my first post which I've so patiently been waiting to submit, would be about real work related stuff. I'm chiming in on the tech side of things because I was one of the people who stood in line to get this amazing new gadget (HTC Evo). It really is amazing, The blackberry was great, but now I've upgraded. I'll submit more info as I figure it out. I do see many ways to integrate it into my work flow. "Timecard" is a good app to get started with. It's mostly google based. So the calendar and anything google can tie itself into is eerily automatic. I'm just a little worried about it surviving the toolbelt and jobsite related activities. I never worried about the "brick" nextels. Overall I have a really good feeling about it, plus it's just cool. 

I'll do my real intoduction later. I just want to say, I'm beyond impressed with this forum. I hope my contributions at some point can match what I've already gotten from all the guys who take the time to listen and answer.


----------



## mshoward

The phone is pretty impressive Angus. I LOVE the big screen! I was worried about not having a real keyboard, but typing is much faster than it was on my Blackberry Curve. I have also been pleasantly surprised by the battery life. I've had a good time showing off my new baby over the weekend as well. Anything else you want to know just ask.


----------



## Warren

I am about to pull the plug on an Evo purchase this week as well. Until now I have always had just a basic cell phone with no internet access. Time for me to join the 21st century.


----------



## AustinDB

they're selling the Evo in our market but probably won't get 4G for quite some time :-(

a great feature I'm getting mileage out of is the voice recognition-saves the fingers from typing but mistakes abound


----------



## Greg Di

I have a Nexus One. Great device. Absolutely terrible phone in that the antennae sucks and cannot hold a signal.

I'm on device #2 from Google and it's still no better.

On Friday I dropped $150 on an AT&T Microcell for my house to boost the signal and make the phone usable.

The doosy I discovered today is that my buddy's iPhone (which is notorious for having crappy signal) had full bars right next to mine while mine had only one bar while we were in the car.

Suffice to say, for a $550 device, this is unacceptable.

I ordered the EVO tonight. I love Android, just not AT&T and quite frankly, I think that the Nexus One is a POS from the reception standpoint and I can't handle the 20 dropped calls a day.


----------



## Timuhler

My Evo should be here tomorrow. It'll be my first smartphone. This site has some decent info 

http://androidforums.com/htc-evo-4g/


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

I've been following this thread since it started. Purchased new Incredible last night. It'll be here in 2 weeks. I'll report back.


----------



## Warren

The EVO has arrived!! So far it is all a bit confusing, but simply AMAZING!! I had read all the reviews but am still in awe of this thing. It is in almost every respect, a small laptop. Gotta hope that Otterbox comes out with a case real soon or else this will just have to sit in the truck for a while when I am working. Now I will be able to post here all throughout the day. Oh happy happy day.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Warren said:


> The EVO has arrived!! So far it is all a bit confusing, but simply AMAZING!! I had read all the reviews but am still in awe of this thing. It is in almost every respect, a small laptop. Gotta hope that Otterbox comes out with a case real soon or else this will just have to sit in the truck for a while when I am working. Now I will be able to post here all throughout the day. Oh happy happy day.


It's one sweet phone for sure. I'm hard on any company that makes gadgets and companies like HTC and Nokia, samsung are pumping out some very very nice phones at the moment. You will be even more impressed when the 2.2 froyo firmware is released on the 4g. I'm almost ready to upgrade from my hero but there are some even better android handsets on the way. But for now you have the best phone on the market. Enjoy


----------



## Greg Di

Got my Evo yesterday. Wow.

First off, Froyo (2.2) is killer. Secondly the HTC factory juju they put on top of Froyo is pretty damn slick too. Not stupid like something LG would do. Very usable and well thought out. The didn't ruin the OS, they made it sweeter.

What I realized with two Android phones is this. These things are not phones and should not be thought of as such. They are mini computers you can use to make phone calls. As such, with all the shlt they are doing for you all day long, you are not going to get two days out of a battery. Forget it. This is not 1999 with a Motorola StarTac that lasted three days on a charge. 

You'll have to charge this everyday. How often do you charge your laptop? Same premise only not quite THAT bad.

I am digging this Evo...


----------



## Timuhler

Greg,

I got mine Monday evening and love it. I'm digging this thing a lot. Are you sure you have Froyo? I've got 2.1 and one 2.2 is rumored to be out for Sprint toward the end of the year.


----------



## ApgarNJ

am I the only one wondering what JuJu is?

i'm going with the brigade. i gotta have my phone last. when I go to replace my office line (cell phone too) i may get the new droid that comes out this summer. i just don't find myself wanting to read email all day or checking it. web access would be good at times, but may keep me from working too much. too much of a temptation.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Timuhler said:


> Greg,
> 
> I got mine Monday evening and love it. I'm digging this thing a lot. Are you sure you have Froyo? I've got 2.1 and one 2.2 is rumored to be out for Sprint toward the end of the year.


There is a hacked 2.2 rom floating around but from the factory should be 2.1. 2.2 is a major update and increases phone speed alone by 3x. The phones impressive with 2.1 so 2.2 will be sweet. There over 1500 updates over 2.1


----------



## tgeb

How rugged do you guys think this new phone is?

I am seriously thinking of upgrading from the POS nextel flip phone I have now, but....
a guy that I work with occasionally was giving me crap last week for not having a "Blackb****" and therefore I was not able to get email on the fly......

We got caught in rain storm and his BB crapped out because it got a little wet, that won't work for me. 

This evo looks like the "mack daddy" of cell phones, and I want one if I can't accidentally kill it.

But when you start going froyo and JuJu and 2.1 vs 2.2, I just get all cross eyed and shrit. :blink:

Help me out, what's the low down?


----------



## angus242

tgeb said:


> How rugged do you guys think this new phone is?



As previously mentioned, it's not a phone, it's a computer device that has a phone built in. 

There are covers to help protect it but bottom line, it's much more than a phone and needs to be treated as such.

FWIW, I have an Android phone, no cover and it has survived just fine for the past 7 months but I am very aware of what I do with it, where it gets stored and what I expose it to.

http://www.otterbox.com/


----------



## tgeb

Another guy I work with has the otter on his BB and it seems to hold up Ok. 

I just happen to have one of those occupations that usually I can't just run in out of the rain, and have toasted more than one cell phone during sudden, (and not so sudden), storms.

What intrigues me most is, that it is not just another phone that you can send text messages with. 
If I could carry a computer around with me all day I would....this looks like the next best thing....or maybe this is the replacement for the laptop....

Thanks for the input Angus.


----------



## Warren

I can see your point. I too have many times where running in out of the rain is not possible. I intend to keep a very close eye on it, including leaving it in the truck at times, until otterbox comes out with a case for it. From what I hear, that should be in about a month or so.


----------



## tgeb

Warren said:


> ....... until otterbox comes out with a case for it. From what I hear, that should be in about a month or so.



Might take me that long to make up my mind.......:confused1:


----------



## Warren

No hurry. From what I see/hear they are sold out of the Evo now and it may be a few weeks before they can meet the demand. The day after I ordered mine online they reported shortages.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

The answer to the rain problem is to do what we do... If it's cloudy and there's any chance of rain - take the day off :thumbsup: The next option is to pay $7 a month for replacement insurance :clap:


----------



## mshoward

I've got the insurance, and a case. I also leave the phone in the truck if I know I'm doing something that could damage it. The EVO has visual voicemail for free so it's super easy to check your messages.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Found the perfect case! Needs a belt clip though!


----------



## tgeb

Well the Sprnt website showed they had the EVO in stock so I ordered one.

They also had a silicone skin and screen protectors for a few bucks more and I ordered those as well.

Hopefully I'll have it in a few days.....


----------



## tgeb

Well I have to say that the service from Sprint has been Stellar.

Placed the order on Saturday, had the Evo phone/pocket computer in my hands and functioning by lunch time Tuesday! 

I will say I am quite impressed with it so far, and I have a lot to learn yet on the various operations and abilities of this very powerful little handful.

It is very fast, I can look up an address in google maps faster on the evo than on my desktop comp in the office, turn by turn directions on the fly, I can throw out the GPS in my truck. :clap:

I can turn on the wi-fi and use the home office wireless router (54 mbps), now if I could figure out if/how I can print to the network printer....that would be cool. (Can I do that?)

Downloading apps over the air is a breeze.

I've read that people say the battery life is lacking a bit, I would agree but I unplug mine at about 5 am, and the battery warning starts at about 8/9 pm, I don't mind plugging it back in at that point in the day, I have not completely killed it yet. Lasts longer with out wi-fi or bluetooth enabled.

FYI it does not have the Froyo system on it, it comes with 2.1 the update to 2.2 (Froyo) is due in a few months according to what I have researched. Can't wait for that.....I hope they don't change things too much, I have a love/hate relationship with tech. 

I love new gadgets and learning all the nuances of the systems/I hate when they change up and I have to re-learn all the crap they changed on the same device.

The one thing I "wish" it did was voice dialing with the Bluetooth earpiece, my old phone would do that, I never had to touch the handset, say a name, make a call. I can't place calls on the road now....too distracting, (wake it up, go to phone, scroll the list, hit a bump in the road....call wrong person......start over).....:sad:

I am having a great time with this new "Tool/Toy", it kicks the BB to the curb. I'm so glad I stumbled across this thread......

Now which one of you is going to teach me how to use this confounded thing!


----------



## Warren

tgeb said:


> Well the Sprnt website showed they had the EVO in stock so I ordered one.
> 
> They also had a silicone skin and screen protectors for a few bucks more and I ordered those as well.
> 
> Hopefully I'll have it in a few days.....


Best place to order that stuff is EBay. Literally 70% less than Sprint. We just bought 4 new smart phone, including the Evo. Really loving it so far. Waiting for Ottier box to make a case for it. Using an EBay case for now.


----------



## angus242

tgeb said:


> The one thing I "wish" it did was voice dialing with the Bluetooth earpiece, my old phone would do that, I never had to touch the handset, say a name, make a call. I can't place calls on the road now....too distracting, (wake it up, go to phone, scroll the list, hit a bump in the road....call wrong person......start over).....:sad:


Have you checked to see if there are any apps to do this? Usually, if there's a weakness with the main OS, someone will create an app to supplement.


----------



## Kent Whitten

I would be tempted to go the Sprint route (with the EVO), but the coverage seems even less than AT&T. I'm all for trying everything out. I'm iPhone now, but I had BB before and I like both of them. I've heard good things about Droid, but this state is awful for cell service.


----------



## tgeb

angus242 said:


> Have you checked to see if there are any apps to do this? Usually, if there's a weakness with the main OS, someone will create an app to supplement.


Checked this out thoroughly and it seems that the 2.1 system will not support Bluetooth voice dialing, It is supposed to be included in the 2.2 version.

We'll have to see.


----------



## rbsremodeling

Got the EVO and damn the phone is bad ass. I have it running as a wifi hotspot now with the laptop hooked up and the speed is top notch


----------



## TempestV

I got my incredible in the mail last week. Actually, I'm typing on it right now. Even my tecnophobe dad was pretty impressed by it.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

rbsremodeling said:


> Got the EVO and damn the phone is bad ass. I have it running as a wifi hotspot now with the laptop hooked up and the speed is top notch


There's a couple of hacks to turn on N band and give you faster fps if your into that kind of thing. Apple got some serious competition on there hands. The iPhone 4 can't compare in technical spec. Apple gonna have to pull something pretty dam good out for iPhone 5. I want flash, SD storage, user replaceable battery, more free apps, proper multi tasking, MI-FI, cheaper prices, AMOLED screen, less locked down and more network choice. HTC Evo already does 90% of that stuff. Next major phone from HTC prob do that and more.


----------



## rbsremodeling

BCConstruction said:


> There's a couple of hacks to turn on N band and give you faster fps if your into that kind of thing. Apple got some serious competition on there hands. The iPhone 4 can't compare in technical spec. Apple gonna have to pull something pretty dam good out for iPhone 5. I want flash, SD storage, user replaceable battery, more free apps, proper multi tasking, MI-FI, cheaper prices, AMOLED screen, less locked down and more network choice. HTC Evo already does 90% of that stuff. Next major phone from HTC prob do that and more.



Been reading up on those.. Going to wait and see what the timeline is on 2.2.

I have 4g coverage here as well man o man is it sweet..


----------



## AustinDB

so you're dropping in from time to time to chat RBS?


----------



## tgeb

4G?? 

DC is not "listed" as having 4G. Must just be in your hood. :laughing:

That's kind of funny but, I was in McLean Va. yesterday and turned the 4G on, (for the heck of it), and it "looked " like it was working. Just tried it here at home and I don't get the same icon as I had before, so I must have been picking up a little "contact" 4G out on the fringe.

2.2 is supposed to be 2-5X faster than what we hold now!  

The only thing, (date wise), I've seen is second 1/2 of 2010. I can hardly wait.


----------



## ApgarNJ

I want the new droid from motorola. should be equal if not better than the incredible HTC.


----------



## tgeb

ApgarNJ said:


> I want the new droid from motorola. should be equal if not better than the incredible HTC.


Just make sure you do your research.

Droid vs Incredible....

http://www.digitaltrends.com/mobile/devices/motorola-droid-vs-htc-incredible/

I don't have a dog in this fight, but I have gained a lot of respect for htc in the past week.


----------



## ApgarNJ

I'm not talking about the current droid, i'm talking about the Droid X coming in july 15th. They have improved it, 1 ghz processor, just like incredible, also, 8mp camera, 720p vid capture. HDMI, SD card slot. full keyboard. i don't want a virtual keyboard.
i'll wait until july and see about my FIRST smart phone ever. I'll make that my office phone and upgrade the phone on my hip to a new military spec phone like i have now. my Gz0ne has been a great phone for 4 years! that's impressive with what I put it through. 
If i had a smart phone on my belt all day, it wouldn't last a week.


----------



## TempestV

I was going to get the Motarola with the slide out keyboard since I figured I had to have a real keyboard. Then I tried the Incredible keyboard, and realized that I didn't need a real keyboard since the virtual one rocks. Also, the slide for the keyboard doesn't seem all that strong. Not having moving parts is a big big advantage IMO.


----------



## tgeb

I did not check the "coming soon to a store near you"...

Upon further review, that does look like a nice piece of hardware.

http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2365576,00.asp


These gadgets do so much compared to the cell phones of yesteryear it is amazing. 

In the old days we had to pay extra to get the kit that would sound the horn on the truck while a call came in so you could drop what you were doing and run your ass off to get to the phone. 

That kit was probably more than what we are now paying for these phones/handhelds that have more computing power than the Apollo missions ever had.


I ain't all that old either, just amazes me how fast tech moves.


----------



## TempestV

ApgarNJ said:


> full keyboard. i don't want a virtual keyboard.


I'm not seeing that in the pictures of the droid x. From what I can tell, it seems to be pretty similar to the incredible. 

The only thing I'd like to see different about my incredible is an optical zoom on the camera.


----------



## angus242

ApgarNJ said:


> I'm not talking about the current droid, i'm talking about the Droid X coming in july 15th. They have improved it, 1 ghz processor, just like incredible, also, 8mp camera, 720p vid capture. HDMI, SD card slot. full keyboard. i don't want a virtual keyboard


:no: Sorry, Droid X is virtual KB only. I cannot see a phone with a 4.3 screen having a slide KB. 

If they did, we're looking at this size all over again:


----------



## AustinDB

ApgarNJ said:


> If i had a smart phone on my belt all day, it wouldn't last a week.


you would be losing the benefit by not making it your primary phone. I came from the gzone. the $6 or $7/mo insurance is there in case something happens to the smartphone.


----------



## Melville99

I think this phone Android is really very good and I liked the features of it.


----------



## TravelTradesman

Just wait until the windows phone 7 comes out. you'll all be drooling...... because everyone signed these contracts and cannot get one!


----------



## angus242

TravelTradesman said:


> Just wait until the windows phone 7 comes out. you'll all be drooling...... because everyone signed these contracts and cannot get one!



I assure you, I will _never _drool over anything Windows.


----------



## TravelTradesman

Don't understand why you would say that......I have so many people complain about windows sucks this ...windows sucks that....but in the end, it is 99% user error or just plain lack of knowledge of what they are doing. People are lazy and just do not want to learn. Everybody just wants it to work! I never had a problem with windows products and it will be all I will ever use.


----------



## TravelTradesman

angus242 said:


> I assure you, I will _never _drool over anything Windows.


Must be a apple fan?


----------



## angus242

TravelTradesman said:


> Must be a apple fan?


Not necessarily. But after being let down by Microsoft products time after time, I do not expect much from them.

Windows 95 :sad:
Windows ME :laughing:
Windows Vista :blink:
WinCE 
Tablet PC :shutup:
WebTV 
Smartphone :yawn:
Zune :001_huh:
Windows Mobile (yes diff than smartphone) :glare:
MSN _anything_ 

I'm out of smilies....

In the foreseeable future, I believe the wave is Android and it's open platform. You did see who started this thread, right?!!!!!!!!


----------



## angus242

TravelTradesman said:


> Don't understand why you would say that......I have so many people complain about windows sucks this ...windows sucks that....but in the end, it is 99% user error or just plain lack of knowledge of what they are doing. People are lazy and just do not want to learn. Everybody just wants it to work! I never had a problem with windows products and it will be all I will ever use.


From a former IT Director, I can tell you Windows OS architecture is terrible. Linus is WAY better. Therefore, since Apple's OS is based off it, it's also superior. 

The limitation put on using any Win OS is ridiculous. The amount of maintenance is absurd. I'm glad you're one of the few that doesn't have issues. But I can tell you, for the better part of a decade, my income was based off the fact of how crappy the WIN OS is. $$$$$$$$$$

It's a shame I hated the business so much but I can tell you, my time was billed at $200/hour. Thanks MS!


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

angus242 said:


> From a former IT Director, I can tell you Windows OS architecture is terrible. Linus is WAY better. Therefore, since Apple's OS is based off it, it's also superior.
> 
> The limitation put on using any Win OS is ridiculous. The amount of maintenance is absurd. I'm glad you're one of the few that doesn't have issues. But I can tell you, for the better part of a decade, my income was based off the fact of how crappy the WIN OS is. $$$$$$$$$$
> 
> It's a shame I hated the business so much but I can tell you, my time was billed at $200/hour. Thanks MS!



Why did you stop doing that and move to construction angus? My mate has worked for a large company in London for over 15 years for Mac support department and few years ago he was put in charge of the whole IT department so now he deals with every pc problem including the windows pc's and even though he is a apple fanboy through and through he had advised the company to change over to windows for every system. Slowly but surely they have changed over 80% (1200+) of the systems and has never had issues with windows systems anymore than a apple system but they cost a lot less for the initial purchase and components. They also have a longer service life. Sometimes this is a bad thing though because companies hold onto them as long as possible and try to install new OS but the hardware cant run it. I have also never had problems with any of the above Microsoft systems ever since windows 3.1! Since moving to the US just over 2 years ago I have not had to call one support person for one Microsoft product but in the last year I have had to call apple numerous times for my father in laws Mac, airport extreme and my POS iPad. Plus I have a lot more Microsoft components. Apple have pumped and cheap crap for expensive prices for years and they are getting worse every year. Take the new iPhone as an example. I like to see apple put out numbers like Microsoft with the quality that Microsoft achieves. In the last 20 years I have had well over 15 pc's and in all that time I have only had one hard drive fail and not one problem with a windows OS. I did have a Packard bell that was the biggest POS ever though.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

angus242 said:


> It's a shame I hated the business so much but I can tell you, my time was billed at $200/hour. Thanks MS!


Far less than you make now:thumbup:


----------



## angus242

BCC, I don't know what to tell you. It's no secret that Windows is a sub-par OS. But it's not hardware failures I'm talking about. What does it cost to secure a Windows network? What about maintenance? What about compatibility between peripherals and getting different versions of the OS to talk with each other?

It's all crap. The amount of security alone that's needed to keep a small company protected is insane. You need to protect attacks from the outside and from people allowing threats in accidentally. 

I have personally hand-built 100's of PCs, managed 1000's of PCs and configured/maintained a few dozen or so servers. With more than a decade of dealing with them, I know what I'm talking about. Have things gotten better? Yes. But ask how many large corporations are still running on W2K and why.

And as to why I quit....I hated almost every second of my work day. That field was just not for me. Wearing ties to work . Oh and I never said _*I*_ made $200/hour. That's what the company I worked for billed me out as. Paul, I have the opportunity to make a better living doing this....and I actually enjoy what I do!

I'm taking this thread WAY off topic so let's get back on track.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

angus242 said:


> Paul, I have the opportunity to make a better living doing this....and I actually enjoy what I do!
> 
> I'm taking this thread WAY off topic so let's get back on track.


Don't get all testy with me - you know I was clowning with you! I'd hate to have to fly in there for a little butt kicking! Or :drink: Whatever the fancy of the moment :laughing:

Getting back to topic, FedX finally has my new Incredible on its way :thumbup:. It was back ordered for 2 weeks - 2 weeks ago. Will finally get to see it on Tuesday :thumbup:


----------



## angus242

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Don't get all testy with me - you know I was clowning with you! I'd hate to have to fly in there for a little butt kicking! Or :drink: Whatever the fancy of the moment :laughing:


Let me know when you're on your way. I'm, um...stock up!!!!!
Hope the Incredible is worth the wait.

And I was getting testy with BCC, not you arty:


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

angus242 said:


> Let me know when you're on your way. I'm, um...stock up!!!!!


Looks like late August is a possibillity - depending on work load. Better start to get the kids off the streets :laughing:


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Just spent 83 minutes on the phone with tech support . Can't get any of my hotmail addresses to the phone :furious:. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

angus242 said:


> BCC, I don't know what to tell you. It's no secret that Windows is a sub-par OS. But it's not hardware failures I'm talking about. What does it cost to secure a Windows network? What about maintenance? What about compatibility between peripherals and getting different versions of the OS to talk with each other?
> 
> It's all crap. The amount of security alone that's needed to keep a small company protected is insane. You need to protect attacks from the outside and from people allowing threats in accidentally.
> 
> I have personally hand-built 100's of PCs, managed 1000's of PCs and configured/maintained a few dozen or so servers. With more than a decade of dealing with them, I know what I'm talking about. Have things gotten better? Yes. But ask how many large corporations are still running on W2K and why.
> 
> And as to why I quit....I hated almost every second of my work day. That field was just not for me. Wearing ties to work . Oh and I never said _*I*_ made $200/hour. That's what the company I worked for billed me out as. Paul, I have the opportunity to make a better living doing this....and I actually enjoy what I do!
> 
> I'm taking this thread WAY off topic so let's get back on track.


I'm not saying windows is or is not a secure system. I have friends who work for many places in the UK that work in the same field as you once did. Apple systems are just not worth the extra cost to big buisness. When you have in house technical support for all the systems including the apple systems it's a no brainer to go with windows systems and it's the main reason they still have over 95% of the pc market. As an example dell buisness systems are 1/4th the price for a comparable system from apple with similar quality parts. 5 years ago our familey buiness purchased 7 systems and all 7 are still running without issue for that 5 years with no technical support except for router issues. Guess what though! It was an apple router issue not allowing the printer to connect :blink: ended up returning it because apple support could help because printer was not supported! One of the most populer lazer printer made for buisness lol. We just started changeing them over to HP systems because they have become the better option for the money. They both need maintenance but the cost of this on windows based systems works out cheaper due to the savings you make on buying cheaper systems.


----------



## angus242

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Just spent 83 minutes on the phone with tech support . Can't get any of my hotmail addresses to the phone :furious:. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.


The quick fix? Get a gmail account, have _it _check the hotmail account.

Not a solution, but a temporary bandage. :sad:


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

angus242 said:


> The quick fix? Get a gmail account, have _it _check the hotmail account.
> 
> Not a solution, but a temporary bandage. :sad:


I have gmail account - and know the work around - just hoping not to have to "work around".

Thanks

Paul


----------



## Scoma

Just got an app this week, and so far I really like it. It's called Logmein and it lets me see my computer desktop and access anything on my computer from my phone. It was $29.99 in the market, but so far, it has been very handy.


----------



## Brandito

Scoma said:


> Just got an app this week, and so far I really like it. It's called Logmein and it lets me see my computer desktop and access anything on my computer from my phone. It was $29.99 in the market, but so far, it has been very handy.


you can get teamviewer for free.

install teamviewer on your rigs, and access from your phone or another machine. i have people install it regularly so i can give them remote support when they inevitably screw up their computer. much easier than explaining that "my computer" isn't really MY computer, over the phone.

teamviewer works great, very smooth compared to some of the vnc apps i've used both on my phone and on my computers.


----------



## Kent Whitten

Amazon is now selling apps. 

I'll have to take a look at the team viewer later, sounds like a good April Fools joke on my wife at the very least.


----------



## Brandito

framerman said:


> Amazon is now selling apps.
> 
> I'll have to take a look at the team viewer later, sounds like a good April Fools joke on my wife at the very least.


it's fairly obvious to anyone using the computer you're taking control of. a box pops up in the notification area and they have an easy way to disconnect the remote user at any time. generally the desktop background will also change to black to save bandwidth.

vnc would be a bit better in an april fools sense.

i still like taking a screen shot of the desktop, setting it to the background wallpaper and then hiding the icons and task bar.


----------



## atrawlings

I've had a BB curve for years. Loved it. But now moving all my business docs/emails/contacts/calendar etc onto google so going with a Droid.

Went to Verizon last night to get a Droid with slide out keyboard because I "never" would do a touch screen.

I walked out with a Thunderbolt Touch Screen. Amazing phone. The talk to text is simply stunning...I am like a little kid looking at the stars with this thing.


----------



## POOLMANinCT

i had the htc evo in my hand @ sprint store today, i could not get an answer from the sales girl . do these things have "push email" like my bb? i mean split second johnyy on the spot email.. its my understanding the htc androids "pull" email, the sign on in intervals, ex 5mni, 20,min etc... in the od days my treo's did this "pull email"
it was a battery killer. i find a rapid fire email volley with customers to be a major time saver. also, i heard battery life sucks on these, even w features throttle/off. its the lack of bb software that has me intrested in droid os..

lil help?
ray


----------



## Brandito

POOLMANinCT said:


> i had the htc evo in my hand @ sprint store today, i could not get an answer from the sales girl . do these things have "push email" like my bb? i mean split second johnyy on the spot email.. its my understanding the htc androids "pull" email, the sign on in intervals, ex 5mni, 20,min etc... in the od days my treo's did this "pull email"
> it was a battery killer. i find a rapid fire email volley with customers to be a major time saver. also, i heard battery life sucks on these, even w features throttle/off. its the lack of bb software that has me intrested in droid os..
> 
> lil help?
> ray


gmail has push support, other email apps from the likes of yahoo may as well, but gmail for sure does.

the stock email app does check for mail at intervals.

if you use gmail already as your main email account your set.

if you don't, you can either get gmail or use an existing account and have it pull in your mail from other accounts, though it's not going to be instant notification for those outside accounts. it will push them to your phone when it checks and finds mail though.

part of push is limited by the email account. not all of them are push friendly, hotmail for instance. you can setup exchange accounts as well which i think would accomplish the same thing.

even when i had my bb, hotmail wasn't instantly pushed to my device, gmail was though.

i think after being properly setup it's nearly on par with bb. when i got my android i found myself wanting to migrate to everything google anyhow, meaning gmail is now my main email hub (pulling in my rarely used hotmail)

one last thing, if you do migrate to gmail, you can send email from any addresses gmail gathers mail from.


----------



## jocobe

Brandito said:


> (pulling in my rarely used hotmail)


'splain please?


----------



## Brandito

jocobe said:


> 'splain please?


gmail can pull mail in from other email accounts and labels it accordingly. basically any other email account you might have, pop3, imap, whatever.

it's kind of like having a web/cloud based version of a typical email application like outlook, live mail, or thunderbird.

edit: gmail is easy to migrate to from an existing email account. just have it pull in your mail from the other account and change your email settings to each site you receive email from over time as well as informing others of your new gmail address. if someone is lazy to start using the new address or there's some account you haven't updated your email address to, no big deal, you'll still receive it in your gmail account only with label for your old account.

or you can just use both the way you always did choosing which ever address you want to reply from.


----------



## tgeb

POOLMANinCT said:


> i had the htc evo in my hand @ sprint store today, i could not get an answer from the sales girl . do these things have "push email" like my bb? i mean split second johnyy on the spot email.. its my understanding the htc androids "pull" email, the sign on in intervals, ex 5mni, 20,min etc... in the od days my treo's did this "pull email"
> it was a battery killer. i find a rapid fire email volley with customers to be a major time saver. also, i heard battery life sucks on these, even w features throttle/off. its the lack of bb software that has me intrested in droid os..
> 
> lil help?
> ray


Brandito knows much more about this stuff than I do, but when I bought my evo last summer, what I did was set up a gmail account and forward my ***@gebcon.xom to the gmail account, at the same time I also set up a ***@gebcon.xom account on the phone.

I'll typically BCC myself on emails, when I send an email from my desktop my phone gets notification before I remove my hand from the mouse. But it comes through the gmail account, the @gebcon account is often quite a bit later for the notification.

I would imagine I can change the settings to get notified sooner on the strait to @gebcon account, but the gmail kicks it as fast as I could ever need.

On battery life, if I use the GPS or 4g, it will kill the bat. otherwise I can use the phone, email, text, easily 12 to 15 hours no problem.


----------



## Brandito

i guess i was wrong about gmail supporting imap, they only fetch mail using pop3 it appears.

tgeb when you receive an email (other than your own bcc) does it push instantly to your device? or does it come delayed? that would be the true test as to how quickly gmail fetches from pop3 accounts.

according to my control panel in gmail it checks my hotmail once an hour, or i can manually refresh it from their web interface. it may depend on how much/often you get mail on that account. gmail may check more often if it notices a high volume of mail, and scale back for lower. i can't confirm any of that of course, just speculation.

at the end of the day, you WILL receive your mail pushed to your device if you go through gmail. it may be delayed a bit for your non gmail accounts, but it will still be pushed. the delay should be on par with BIS (blackberry internet service)

it is a bit more work to migrate everything to gmail, but it's well worth it in my experience. the gmail app is a pleasure to use, and gmail overall makes email simpler and more organized.


----------



## tgeb

brandito said:


> tgeb when you receive an email (other than your own bcc) does it push instantly to your device? or does it come delayed? that would be the true test as to how quickly gmail fetches from pop3 accounts.


As a test I sent from my home account email (an @ verizon. net), to my ***@ gebcon. xom.

15 seconds later the gmail account buzzed my phone.

5 minutes later, but also coincidently the top of the hour, my [email protected] gebcon account buzzed the phone.

The gmail is always the first to notify, as far as I know everything on the phone is the default settings.


----------



## angus242

When I get mail to a gmail account, my phone is the first to notify over the computer, always. I have the Gmail Notifier program running on my PC so it's always checking.


----------



## Mike's Plumbing

I downloaded a free app called "smart protractor". It has two settings, you can either move it with your hand or free float it.

It's dead nuts accurate. My wings on my airplane have 3.2 degrees angle of incidence. When I checked it with my android I got 3.2 degrees. Pretty amazing.

Mike


----------



## POOLMANinCT

ok,,, i think i dig it.. to maintain my prized bb style push, i must have gmail... i have an aol mail account whick i have been using for 15 years or so. 
so no go on android/aol mail push???

thanks for the feedback..
ray


----------



## Brandito

POOLMANinCT said:


> ok,,, i think i dig it.. to maintain my prized bb style push, i must have gmail... i have an aol mail account whick i have been using for 15 years or so.
> so no go on android/aol mail push???
> 
> thanks for the feedback..
> ray


does aol mail have pop3 support? if so then yes you can get push. just add your aol account to gmail.


----------



## dibs16

I didn't read through this entire thread but I had to tell you guys I just downloaded the app "springpad" and it's a great task list, note pad, whatever you want it to be. I simply created "notebooks" for the jobs I have going on and you can then create notes, or tasks, of anything from reminders, to schedules, to stock lists. Really organized things pretty quickly and easily. Figured i'd let everyone know.


----------



## THINKPAINTING

Is there a way to forward my outlook to my Android? Gmail works but I still need my outlook...thanks


----------



## RobertCDF

You can access your email through pop3/imap on your phone, it's not really "forwarding" it's better, I recommend IMAP because if you read it on your phone it marks it read on outlook (If you have outlook accessing on the IMAP too)


----------



## THINKPAINTING

RobertCDF said:


> You can access your email through pop3/imap on your phone, it's not really "forwarding" it's better, I recommend IMAP because if you read it on your phone it marks it read on outlook (If you have outlook accessing on the IMAP too)


I tried an app called outlookrelflex but could not get it to work right. It got my outlook email but couldn't open emails. Went back and forth few times with support but finally deleted it.


----------

